# Mud fever - at my wits end!



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh I really hope you find a cure! But I would try honey, alot of horse owners swear by it. Try find an all natural pure honey. Dont know,if it will work on mud fever as I dont know what it is. But give it a go! Cant get any worse.

Best of luck! Keep us updated please  goodluck


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mud fever, scratches, greasy heel, all the same nasty stuff and hard to cure. Main thing that will help is to keep the area clipped close to the skin and keep it dry. Some people use a vaginal cream like Monistat and have good luck with it. When I've had problems with it, I've used Tea Tree Oil products and had good luck. 

I recently had a horse that got a really recalcitrant case treated with an IV Iodine treatment, in his case it was caused by the same fungus that causes Rose Gardener's Disease or Sporotrichosis, which is caused by Sporothrix schenkii. You might ask your vet about that, regular antibiotics like pen & strep would not be effective against this. Antifungals like Amphotericin B & Itraconazole are the human treatments of choice for severe infection. Fluconazole (Diflucan) is not as effective.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a thread "what causes this and how do I treat it" farther down here. Tons of advice and a fair share of arguments. And since im the one who brought up the sauerkraut treatment, of course I'll suggest this too to clear up the wound and make it treatable. The other thread even explains why it works and it helped my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> There is a thread "what causes this and how do I treat it" farther down here. Tons of advice and a fair share of arguments. And since im the one who brought up the sauerkraut treatment, of course I'll suggest this too to clear up the wound and make it treatable. The other thread even explains why it works and it helped my horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I have used the sauerkraut treatment before and dared to recommend it on a forum.......HOLY COW did I get basted for it.....ROFL! It's ugly, it's stinky, it's cheap and it works!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Aren't we brave...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

There are so many "magical" concoctions out there, it sounds like you have tried many of them! The one that first came to mind that worked well for me has iodine in it, and if she reacted poorly to that I would stay away from it. I would give tea tree oil a shot, it really is great stuff. Anything with an oily base is going to help keep water and air out of the fungus which is what it needs to survive. I have also had good luck with a listerine (mouthwash) and babyoil combo being sprayed on several times a day, but that was a very light case, and I think since you have open sores the listerine would sting too much.

I would strongly reccomend tea tree oil! Best of luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## BethyJP (Sep 4, 2012)

This is great advise guys thanks! We actuallly have access to a local bee hive so it'll be easy to try the honey treatment! I've been finding it hard to keep her legs clipped short because it grows so quickly, and seeing her everyday you dont notice it. I'll bear that in mind and keep the clippers to hand! 
I tried canisten on her feet but with no avail, not sure if it's similar stuff or not? The vet actually told me to wash her with hibiscrub (diluted ofcourse) and to actually leave it to dry by itself! Obviously that's really working out for me (!) Where can I get the sauerkraut treatment from? If it's the Sporothrix schenkii it wouldn't suprise me because like i said, she has had so much Pen and Strep but no cure. Poor thing was having 25ml a go 

Thankyou all so much for your idea's, I'll keep you posted x


----------



## BethyJP (Sep 4, 2012)

P.S I actually tried pure tea tree oil before but I think it may have been a bit strong because she started kicking mid air! maybe I'll try again when the inflammation has gone down


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Had great success with destitin creams


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> There is a thread "what causes this and how do I treat it" farther down here. Tons of advice and a fair share of arguments. And since im the one who brought up the sauerkraut treatment, of course I'll suggest this too to clear up the wound and make it treatable. The other thread even explains why it works and it helped my horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Fungal diseases dont like acidic environments and the sauerkraut is just acidic enough to knock it back without causing that stinging sensation so you should give it a try
A lot of creams - especially anything oily/greasy will actually 'feed' the fungus and anything that doesn't have antifungal qualities that creates a warm damp area will also feed it. 
I dont think you mentioned if you now have this horse stabled or at least on some dry standing away from the source of infection - the soil in the pasture he was in will just keep reinfecting him as the fungal spores are living in it.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The sauerkraut is just that, sauerkraut
If you can find it get fresh, not canned. Make a poultice, secure with wax paper or Satan wrap then vetrap and duct tape. Leave it on for at least three days. If it falls off before, check the wound. It should be free of scabs, clean and pink. Then you can use any wound ointment to finish off healing. If it's not clean and scab free yet, re-do the poultice. 3 days should be enough to get it clean, but it depends on the severity of the wound. 
It will kill the fungus causing the mud fever due to the enzymes and it's acidity, gently get rid of the scabs and set it up for proper healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oops...Saran wrap.....nothing to do with the devil ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

Athletes foot spray!!!! Spray on 2 or 3 times a day. Do not wash legs, only dry towel if they are dirty. Your horse will start to have instant relief within a few days and you will notice the scabs healing within a few days. You will be amazed, this works!! Dont try the cream, it doesnt work quite as well. And also get a name brand spray. Shouldnt need more than 1 can to completely treat your horse. You wont ever use anything else again, its quick and easy and really takes away the pain quickly. 
My horse had yucky oozing scabs, I tried a few different things, the athletes foot spray worked and it does not sting or burn!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have also used the sauerkraut treatment.....IT WORKED!!

A student had a horse that developed horrible thick scabbing. We went through three vets who tried everything, to no effect. I had read about sauerkraut in an old ranchers book, but had thought it was bunk.

well, I was at my wits end and decided to give it a try. I packed the sauerkraut all around the affected areas. I wrapped that in saran wrap then put quilts and wraps over that. It said to leave it on 5 days, but I just couldn't do it. After 3 days I took it off. What I found amazed me.

All the scabbing was completely gone. There was clean, pink and healing flesh where the horrible scabs were.

So scoff all you want. It did what three vets could NOT do.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Same here, two vets and 4 months of useless treatments. I managed donekeep the sauerkraut on for not even two days, very active horse and same thing I found, nice pink and clean skin, not a single scab, clean smell. Applied corona ointment for a week after and all was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Oops...Saran wrap.....nothing to do with the devil ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! I was wondering what that was! 

Yes, there are some sure enough scoffers. Once they get a dose of drug, or wound healing resistance, which is becoming more common, they'll try something like this. 

The other day I got jumped on for touting a couple remedies, including Resolve Wound Formula, which is an intricate mix of super-fast wound healing ingredients. The formula came from a Native American who worked for my husband's family in the 60's-70's. And I'm not talking bacon grease, lime, meat tenderizer...none of that.lol This is a true powerful, healing formula. This man was very well known for his equine medicinal skills. He fixed many a horse, in many cases, NO SCAR, let alone no proud flesh. 

Anyway, I'm glad to have heard about the sauerkraut. I got rid of issue on my filly this past spring in a couple days with Resolve, but I love to learn about other things that work.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nowadays people forget way to easily about tried and true remedies. Much to the joy of drug manufacturers.
And I will get back with you on the Resolve, that's for sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Me too on the Resolve!


----------



## BethyJP (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm really touched at how many replies I've had on my post! thankyou all!  I'll get some photo's up soon and keep you posted x


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Please do Bethy, I had typed a nice answer with some more references for you, but the site logged me out and when I logged back in, it had lost my reply. So, I'll come back later and try to remember what all I had said.


----------



## BethyJP (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh P.S Jaydee, She's been stabled for a couple of weeks and has been ridden everyday, but last week she started getting bored and pushy. luckily We've has some fine weather and her paddock is bone dry so she's been out for half days (bucking and rolling with happiness!). I think thats okay isn't it? The mud isn't touching her legs...


----------

